# New owner's notice from GM



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Just received a notice letter from GM....initially i thought they want me at their bargaining table with unifor... just jocking. So another possible issue with their Cruze, this time the gas pedal may break.









Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. Seems kind of silly, if you rip the gas pedal off with your foot, that's somehow GM's fault. I guess they have to protect the people from themselves.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

What I'm still trying to wrap my head around is the fact that they want you to wait until something happens to get it in and get it fixed. In the letter it states that if the accelerator pedal breaks, the car returns to idle regardless of what gear you are in. So much for getting it to the dealership without getting a tow (if I'm interpreting this correctly).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Interesting. Seems kind of silly, if you rip the gas pedal off with your foot, that's somehow GM's fault. I guess they have to protect the people from themselves.


new silverado when you get out has a door chime and a reminder on the display to check for occupants.. in other words make sure you didn't leave your kids locked in a hot car...same reason why gas cans no have this stupid safty squeeze nozzle that's a PITA vs a simple pour and air nipple in the rear... we must protect the stupid and inept..... i thought natural selection did so but hey what ever.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> new silverado when you get out has a door chime and a reminder on the display to check for occupants.. in other words make sure you didn't leave your kids locked in a hot car...same reason why gas cans no have this stupid safty squeeze nozzle that's a PITA vs a simple pour and air nipple in the rear... we must protect the stupid and inept..... i thought natural selection did so but hey what ever.


I feel like if you can manage to ignore your kid in the back seat you can easily "learn" to ignore the door chime when you're getting out...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I feel like if you can manage to ignore your kid in the back seat you can easily "learn" to ignore the door chime when you're getting out...


see normal people think this way and know this. everything now has a safety label.. a pool toy we had that was a big whale with handles 1/2 of it was a massive warning labels and uses.our socety protects and tolerates those whom natural selection may have picked off. long ago. if you are the person to leave kids in a hot locked car like you said a door chime reminder they will ignore


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> new silverado when you get out has a door chime and a reminder on the display to check for occupants..


A good idea - if it's triggered by something like the back seat belts being buckled or something that suggests there is someone back there.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> A good idea - if it's triggered by something like the back seat belts being buckled or something that suggests there is someone back there.


point is you should not need a reminder lol.


----------

